
Zerodium to Freeze Purchase of Several iOS Vulnerabilities - Icathian
https://twitter.com/Zerodium/status/1260541578747064326
======
Icathian
I wonder why the sudden influx? Is it as simple as a bunch of researchers
stuck inside on quarantine? Or is there some underlying architectural flaw
that's been discovered recently and riffed on? Any insight this community has
would be interesting to me.

~~~
captn3m0
I have a few guesses:

1\. iOS 13.5 beta releases have had security fixes that haven't still reached
a stable release. See [1] for eg.

2\. The Apple iPhones for security researchers program[0] actually led to more
security issues being found?

[0]: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20756629/apple-iphone-
secu...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20756629/apple-iphone-security-
research-device-program-vulnerabilities)

[1]:
[https://siguza.github.io/psychicpaper/](https://siguza.github.io/psychicpaper/)

